
Technology Is Wiping Out Companies Faster than Ever - luu
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/519226/technology-is-wiping-out-companies-faster-than-ever
======
digikata
Is technology wiping out companies? The data shows that companies on the S&P
500 are averaging shorter lives, but nothing is shown to suggest it's
technology at fault. One could propose it's modern management practices, or
global competition, or some particular demographic effect having to do with
the startup rate of new companies.

